# Develop Module not working on new computer



## Bill Birnbaum (May 16, 2016)

I've downloaded Lightroom (6.0) onto my new laptop computer and I'm having trouble with the Develop Module.  In fact, the develop module doesn't display the selected image.  I can see the image in the Navigator and I can see all of the images in the folder on the film strip.  But in the working area of the screen, I see only a blank green rectangle... Yes, the loupe preference info is within the otherwise blank rectangle.  No image though. 

I've re-started my computer and also Lightroom.  And I've also optimized my catalog. 

Any help much appreciated.  Thanks,  Bill


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 16, 2016)

Go to the Lightroom preferences - Performance and turn off GPU accelleration.


----------



## clee01l (May 16, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Go to the Lightroom preferences - Performance and turn off GPU accelleration.


In addition to Johan's accurate advice, Your profile says the you are running LR 6.0. The latest release is LR6.5.1 You should update to the latest version as early versions were very buggy wrt the GPU processor activation.


----------



## Bill Birnbaum (May 17, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Go to the Lightroom preferences - Performance and turn off GPU accelleration.



Hi, Johan,

I turned off GPU Acceleration, but that didn't help.  I still can't see the image in the "working area" of the Develop Module.  Funny thing though...

I can see the image in the monitor.
I see the image's histogram.
When moving my cursor around the image (which I can't see), I can see the RGB values changing beneath the histogram.
When attempting to compare two images (in Develop) side-by-side, I can see one of them.
I'm really puzzled.  Any other ideas?

Bill


----------



## Bill Birnbaum (May 17, 2016)

clee01l said:


> In addition to Johan's accurate advice, Your profile says the you are running LR 6.0. The latest release is LR6.5.1 You should update to the latest version as early versions were very buggy wrt the GPU processor activation.





clee01l said:


> In addition to Johan's accurate advice, Your profile says the you are running LR 6.0. The latest release is LR6.5.1 You should update to the latest version as early versions were very buggy wrt the GPU processor activation.



Hi, Cletus,

Good idea about my up-grading to the latest version.  I'll do it.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Bill Birnbaum (May 17, 2016)

Bill Birnbaum said:


> Hi, Cletus,
> 
> Good idea about my up-grading to the latest version.  I'll do it.
> 
> ...




Hmmm... I just up-graded to the version 6.3.  That isn't the version that I selected, that's what Adobe "automatically" gave me.  Funny thing though, when I checked my "system info," I learned that I then (after up-grading) had version 6.3.  And, according to the "system info" page, my operating system is Windows 8.1 Home Addition.  But that isn't so.  I'm operating on Windows 10.  Hmmm.... ??? Might this be related to my problem (inability to see the image in the Develop Module)?   Bill


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 17, 2016)

Bill Birnbaum said:


> Hi, Johan,
> 
> I turned off GPU Acceleration, but that didn't help.  I still can't see the image in the "working area" of the Develop Module.  Funny thing though...
> 
> ...



Check if your monitor profile isn't the problem by temporarily selecting another (any) profile.


----------



## Bill Birnbaum (May 18, 2016)

Hi, Johan,

I'm not quite sure I understand your instruction regarding changing the monitor's profile.  I went to display settings and changed the monitor's refresh rate from 60 cycles per second to 48cycles per second.  Unfortunately, that didn't help.  I still can't see the image when in the Develop Mode.

Bill


----------



## clee01l (May 18, 2016)

You monitor profile is set to some color space using a file called a color profile.  The default for PCs is sRGB.  
Check your display settings. Here is how to set it to sRGB or another color profile. It is possible that your sRGB color profile is corrupt.
How to assign an sRGB ICC Profile to your monitor (Windows)


----------



## Bill Birnbaum (May 18, 2016)

Hi Cletus,

Thanks for the instruction re. color space.  I'll give that a try, but not before late next week.  For I'll be leaving later this morning on a camping / fishing trip.  Computer staying home.  I'll write again after trying change of color space.

Best ,

Bill


----------



## Bill Birnbaum (May 22, 2016)

clee01l said:


> You monitor profile is set to some color space using a file called a color profile.  The default for PCs is sRGB.
> Check your display settings. Here is how to set it to sRGB or another color profile. It is possible that your sRGB color profile is corrupt.
> How to assign an sRGB ICC Profile to your monitor (Windows)



Hi, Cletus,

Well, I followed the instruction to assign the sRGB Profile to my monitor.  Unfortunately, that didn't help.  Still, I can't see an image in Lightroom's Develop Module.  So I'm still searching for a solution.  I've been thinking...

As my computer (Dell Laptop Inspiron 13 7000 series) is brand new, it's unlikely that the monitor would be corrupted.  And as I've recently installed Lightroom onto the computer (256GB solid state drive), just maybe something about my instillation of the software, or moving my catalog onto the new computer is the problem.  Does that make sense?

Bill


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 22, 2016)

Moving the catalog to a new computer shouldn't cause problems like this. Did you say you can see one image if you set the Develop module to Before/After view (you talked about 'comparing' two images in the Develop module, but that is not possible)? In that case there also isn't a problem of Lightroom losing the connection to the images. That does indeed leave a problem with the installation of the apllication.


----------



## Bill Birnbaum (May 22, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Moving the catalog to a new computer shouldn't cause problems like this. Did you say you can see one image if you set the Develop module to Before/After view (you talked about 'comparing' two images in the Develop module, but that is not possible)? In that case there also isn't a problem of Lightroom losing the connection to the images. That does indeed leave a problem with the installation of the apllication.



Hi, Johan,

Yes, you're quite right.  I was mistaken when I wrote that I could see one of the two images to compare in the Develop Module.  In fact, as you've quickly figured out, I should have written that I was seeing the "before" (but not the "after") image in the before-after view.

Last evening, I spotted one more clue to the problem... At times, though not very often, I'm able to see a black and white image (picture imported to Lightroom by scanning black and white film).  But then, clicking on another monochrome image in the film strip, I can not see that next image.  Instead I see the now-familiar green rectangle.  But in spite of the fact that I can't see the image, it's there -- for when I move my cursor over the green rectangle, I can watch the RGB values vary while doing so.  When I next click back on the monochrome image which I was earlier able to see, I can not see it.  Again, the green rectangle.

Interestingly, I've tried a number of times to repeat this action (of seeing an image while in the Develop Module) with a colored image.  After perhaps a dozen tries, I was unable to see any colored image.  Hmmm....

I'm wondering if, just maybe, the problem is with the monitor after all.  That, for whatever reason, the monitor is "almost" able to see a monochrome image, but not a colored image.  Perhaps I should try another one (or two) monitor profiles.  Does this make sense? 

Thank you,

Bill


----------



## Rob_Cullen (May 23, 2016)

One other suggestion- Check the Graphic card details, then re-install or update Graphic Card drivers from the card makers web-site.
A standard install of Windows-10 (with the 'microsoft' drivers) may not have drivers that suit the needs of Lightroom for your graphics.

My Dell uses Nvidia, a re-install of drivers corrected my computer shutting down!


----------



## tspear (May 23, 2016)

Bill Birnbaum said:


> Hi, Cletus,
> 
> Well, I followed the instruction to assign the sRGB Profile to my monitor.  Unfortunately, that didn't help.  Still, I can't see an image in Lightroom's Develop Module.  So I'm still searching for a solution.  I've been thinking...
> 
> ...



I have that computer at work, no Lr installed. 
The video is very unstable in my opinion. I frequently get Video Driver crash messages and the driver was restarted. The more images, pages, Skype sessions I have loaded and running the more likely it happens.


----------



## Bill Birnbaum (May 23, 2016)

tspear said:


> I have that computer at work, no Lr installed.
> The video is very unstable in my opinion. I frequently get Video Driver crash messages and the driver was restarted. The more images, pages, Skype sessions I have loaded and running the more likely it happens.



Tim,

Have you been able to do anything to keep the Video Driver from crashing?

Bill


----------



## Bill Birnbaum (May 23, 2016)

I-See-Light said:


> One other suggestion- Check the Graphic card details, then re-install or update Graphic Card drivers from the card makers web-site.
> A standard install of Windows-10 (with the 'microsoft' drivers) may not have drivers that suit the needs of Lightroom for your graphics.
> 
> My Dell uses Nvidia, a re-install of drivers corrected my computer shutting down!



Yes, OK, I'll give that a try.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Bill Birnbaum (May 23, 2016)

Bill Birnbaum said:


> Yes, OK, I'll give that a try.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill



From the Intel website, I did an up-date of the Graphics Card Drivers.  No help.  problem still persists.

Thanks for the suggestion though,

Bill


----------



## Bill Birnbaum (May 23, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Moving the catalog to a new computer shouldn't cause problems like this. Did you say you can see one image if you set the Develop module to Before/After view (you talked about 'comparing' two images in the Develop module, but that is not possible)? In that case there also isn't a problem of Lightroom losing the connection to the images. That does indeed leave a problem with the installation of the application.



Say, Johan,

You wrote, "That does indeed leave a problem with the installation of the application."  Are you suggesting that I might uninstall, and then reinstall, Lightroom?

Bill


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 23, 2016)

Bill Birnbaum said:


> Say, Johan,
> 
> You wrote, "That does indeed leave a problem with the installation of the application."  Are you suggesting that I might uninstall, and then reinstall, Lightroom?



That would be one of the first things I'd try, but didn't you already do that?


----------



## tspear (May 23, 2016)

Bill Birnbaum said:


> Tim,
> 
> Have you been able to do anything to keep the Video Driver from crashing?
> 
> Bill



Nope. Each patch/release of the video driver over the past couple of months has increased the stability some. But it has a long way to go.


----------



## Bill Birnbaum (May 23, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> That would be one of the first things I'd try, but didn't you already do that?



No, I didn't do that.  I simply exited from Lightroom, then started it up again.  I also re-booted my computer.  But I didn't uninstall and then reinstall the program.

Bill


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 23, 2016)

Bill Birnbaum said:


> No, I didn't do that.  I simply exited from Lightroom, then started it up again.  I also re-booted my computer.  But I didn't uninstall and then reinstall the program.



In that case I would certainly try that.


----------



## Bill Birnbaum (May 23, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> In that case I would certainly try that.



Thanks, Johan,

I'll do it.  And I'll let you know what happens.  Not sure I'll get it done before leaving on a two-day trip tomorrow (Tuesday) morning.  By the end of the week though.

Thanks so much for your help.... much appreciated,

Bill


----------



## Bill Birnbaum (May 23, 2016)

Bill Birnbaum said:


> Thanks, Johan,
> 
> I'll do it.  And I'll let you know what happens.  Not sure I'll get it done before leaving on a two-day trip tomorrow (Tuesday) morning.  By the end of the week though.
> 
> ...





JohanElzenga said:


> In that case I would certainly try that.




Hi, Johan,

Well, I did the uninstall, then reinstall of Lightroom.  No help!  Not sure what to try next.

Thanks anyway for the suggestion,

Bill


----------



## Bill Birnbaum (May 16, 2016)

I've downloaded Lightroom (6.0) onto my new laptop computer and I'm having trouble with the Develop Module.  In fact, the develop module doesn't display the selected image.  I can see the image in the Navigator and I can see all of the images in the folder on the film strip.  But in the working area of the screen, I see only a blank green rectangle... Yes, the loupe preference info is within the otherwise blank rectangle.  No image though. 

I've re-started my computer and also Lightroom.  And I've also optimized my catalog. 

Any help much appreciated.  Thanks,  Bill


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 23, 2016)

I'm afraid I'm out of ideas...


----------



## Bill Birnbaum (May 24, 2016)

Johan,

Thank you so much for taking the time to share your thoughts with me.  I really appreciate that.  I've sent an e-mail to the president of our local camera club.  Gary is not only a computer consultant, but he also teaches Lightroom classes.  We've arranged for him to come on over to the house to help me solve this problem.  In fact, we may get together as early as Friday.

When we finally get this thing figured out, I'll return to this thread and let y'all know what we find.  I certainly owe that to you and to Cletus.  You've both been so very generous with your ideas.

Best,

Bill


----------



## RochMesa (May 10, 2019)

Hi...if you set the Develop module to Before/After view (you talked about 'comparing' two images in the Develop module, but that is not possible)? In that case there also isn't a problem of Lightroom losing the connection to the images.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 11, 2019)

This is a three years old thread...


----------

